# Success with 3bb and 2bb blastocysts???



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm waiting to start another cycle and am currently in two minds whether to give a frozen cycle a go. I am hoping to cycle at argc in jan/February and always planned a fresh cycle as I will be investing so much time and money into it. 
I have been reading up on things (cough, I mean obsessing on Google!) and it seems that severe endometriosis can often respond better to a frozen cycle. So now I'm wondering if I try a frozen cycle to give that a try. I guess the worst that can happen is that it fails and then I do a fresh one. Not sure I can cope with another failed mind you!
Can anyone offer any advice? My old clinic were adamant blastocysts of any quality are good but I'm not sure. The 3bb may stand a chance perhaps?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Flossy


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would do them first. I have a 5bb waiting to go back today.. Just had a call to say it's defrosted. They do have a chance and there are lots of "bb" babies. I know a lady with a gorgeous baby girl from a 3BB. And blasts have a higher success than day 2 or 3 frosties generally speaking. Good luck Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Holding 'embryo' number 3 out of 4 in my arms as I type this.
I can't even remember what grade he was!
Top grade blast was transferred fresh and ended in mmc, the next one down didn't survive the thaw and my son was the one they transferred instead (unmedicatednFET) with one left in the freezer.
Best of luck!xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

I am 19w pregnant with twins that were a 3BC and 4BC that both did not make it to blast until day 6.

They both thawed perfectly - literally 100% intact and embryologist was so pleased.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I'm always bowled over by the kindness and support this forum offers. Bumble bus I'm sure we've spoken before - I have thyroid problem and have been hoping to see the professor I think you recommended. It's all such a dilemma especially after all the disappointment we've had this year. I just hope if I do go with the frozen cycle argc will support that as the blasts aren't top too quality. I think I will push for it now though after reading so much about endo. We've ,eft it long enough between cycles now to give it a good try with no risk of me having aggravated my endometriois with the fertility drugs.
Will keep you all posted.
Your positive stories have given me such hope!
Thank you so much xxxx


----------

